# Ego One Mega



## Lushen (27/5/15)

Hi All

Will anybody be bringing in the Ego One Mega and what is the anticipated arrival date?
The is the 2600mAh battery with 4ml tank.


----------



## Silver (28/5/15)

Hi @Lushen

I only see the 2200 mah mega battery and the Mega XL 2.5ml at eCiggies


----------



## Lushen (28/5/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Lushen
> 
> I only see the 2200 mah mega battery and the Mega XL 2.5ml at eCiggies


 
Hi @Silver. I checked all local sites that is the only one I can find, but I am looking for this one:
http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=235 

This is a 22mm battery which means I can use tanks I already have and the Ego One Mega tank in that size is perfect for minimal maintenance when out and about.
Seems like I might have to try order from outside SA for this one, even though I prefer supporting local vendors...


----------



## Silver (28/5/15)

Wow, that does look pretty awesome! Never knew about this one. 

But i see the recommended retail price is EUR81 - just for the tank
That would work out to be about R1,100 at current exchange rates. 
Eek


----------



## Lushen (28/5/15)

Fastech and a few other vendors in the US have it for about $78, so it is about R1000 give or take.
But I think it is worth it based on what you get if you are looking for simplicity and something easy to carry around.


----------

